# DLA5 Riverside



## e116699 (Jan 27, 2015)

Have you been able to grab any shifts lately? I havent seen anything in a while. Also, my last reserved block was like 3 months ago.


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

Same here, no reserved blocks and hard as hell to get any


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Yeah I worked all week.. Some times two 4hr blocks in a day, there's a certain time to get blocks now.. 24hr in advance don't pop up anymore as far as I know, only same day blocks. And only reason I figured this out was because I had to take a week off of my regular job, else I'd still be in the same boat as you


----------



## e116699 (Jan 27, 2015)

SavageSvage said:


> Yeah I worked all week.. Some times two 4hr blocks in a day, there's a certain time to get blocks now.. 24hr in advance don't pop up anymore as far as I know, only same day blocks. And only reason I figured this out was because I had to take a week off of my regular job, else I'd still be in the same boat as you


So what you're saying is they no longer drop 24 hr in advance? they pop out at different times?


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm not saying they don't drop 24hr in advance anymore, i can't know, but IMO they don't anymore. Same day still happens but at random during certain hours, it happen at the beginning of the hour or towards the middle, or towards the end of the hour, just have to be constantly refreshing and hope one pops up and you're fast enough to get it


----------



## e116699 (Jan 27, 2015)

Im starting school again tomortow. so all ill be able to do is weekends now :/


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Anyone else get the increase rate of $80 for tomorrow


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Caliblk22 said:


> Anyone else get the increase rate of $80 for tomorrow


Mine said Saturday


----------



## Marci (Dec 30, 2015)

I got 2 emails. One for Fri and one for Sat rate increases to $80 Did anyone accept blocks or will I need to fish both days?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I got an email, one for Tues,... In Irvine ugh... I'll just do lyft uber . 

But i've read its hard to get changed back to here.


----------



## AhmedTitef (Dec 25, 2015)

Marci said:


> I got 2 emails. One for Fri and one for Sat rate increases to $80 Did anyone accept blocks or will I need to fish both days?


have been refreshing the whole day. has any one gotten anything? seems like flex is closed today?!!

Caliblk22


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

AhmedTitef said:


> have been refreshing the whole day. has any one gotten anything? seems like flex is closed today?!!
> 
> Caliblk22


No didn't get one yesterday but wasn't really looking. I'll try for tonight tho.


----------



## Marci (Dec 30, 2015)

I refreshed off and on all day yesterday, finally saw a $60 3 hr block late evening. I could take it tho.


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Marci said:


> I refreshed off and on all day yesterday, finally saw a $60 3 hr block late evening. I could take it tho.


What time did u see it


----------



## Marci (Dec 30, 2015)

Caliblk22 said:


> What time did u see it


It was a 7p -10p saw 6:40 or so


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

There has been nothing coming up in Riverside it's frustrating


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

I think riverside might be closed today.. Holiday and all.. I got the day off of my job, union holiday


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

No offers in a week not just today


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> No offers in a week not just today


What your rate like. Like your summaries? Do you have one or more expectation emails cause of a missed package?

If you do. Then your being penalize from what I understand. You wouldn't see normal blocks.

If your summaries are 100% then u just aren't checking at the right times.

What times have you normally received blocks in the past?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I have one hundred percent. I start checking at 4 am and check constantly until around 8 pm. 2 weeks ago I had 6 straight days of reserved blocks, after that only picked up 1 offer checking the app. I check the app constantly all day


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> I have one hundred percent. I start checking at 4 am and check constantly until around 8 pm. 2 weeks ago I had 6 straight days of reserved blocks, after that only picked up 1 offer checking the app. I check the app constantly all day


That interesting. I was working all week last week the 9am to 1pm, they were their. Unfortunately we don't get half packages that LA County does to be consistent And we have a lot of drivers out here. They could be giving the blocks to new drivers.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Yep they keep hiring and it's ridiculous. I think people who have proven to be reliable should get first pick but it doesn't work that way. Way too many drivers at this location. Usually it seems to go in cycles. Busy one week then slow the next but it's never been this bad. I think they only release the daily blocks on some type of rotation

So last night offers for 88 tonight back to 72. Wondering why it paid more maybe because it was Sunday? Wish I could have worked last night but couldn't. Oh well going tonight.

I just got 130-430 today. That's a weird start time but I'm glad to get it. Usually I finish at 130 not start.


----------



## AhmedTitef (Dec 25, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> Yep they keep hiring and it's ridiculous. I think people who have proven to be reliable should get first pick but it doesn't work that way. Way too many drivers at this location. Usually it seems to go in cycles. Busy one week then slow the next but it's never been this bad. I think they only release the daily blocks on some type of rotation
> 
> So last night offers for 88 tonight back to 72. Wondering why it paid more maybe because it was Sunday? Wish I could have worked last night but couldn't. Oh well going tonight.
> 
> I just got 130-430 today. That's a weird start time but I'm glad to get it. Usually I finish at 130 not start.


Is that what ur block u talking about? 
They releaseed 4 hours too for 130


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

For whatever reason I got a 3 hour but I'm fine with that


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Has anyone been getting a lot Yucaipa routes and oak something in the morning?

I legit hate hate it. I honestly would rather do nights and deal with apts, at least I'll have data and won't have to deal with ALL those HILLS with dead zones.


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

I get them all the time, but I don't mind I live near there and use Google maps


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

My favorite route



Movaldriver said:


> My favorite route


Correction it used to be my favorite. Whoever is setting it up now is doing a terrible job. Back and forth to same streets even duplicates to same address. Did the route yesterday


----------



## Germain Ramirez (Jan 11, 2016)

Is there a limit to how many blocks you can get in a week? I've seen other people have available blocks but it wouldn't for me. I've never had this problem before.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Germain Ramirez said:


> Is there a limit to how many blocks you can get in a week? I've seen other people have available blocks but it wouldn't for me. I've never had this problem before.


you can get 40hrs from Sun-Sat


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

More new drivers at our location. I could care less if I were staying busy. It's hit and miss. Yesterday worked my first double. Last month I was getting one to two shifts a week. Hopefully it's picking up. Makes me mad when I hardly get work and new drivers keep popping up. I have good rating so should stay busy. I think it's ridiculous to hire new people but not keep reliable drivers busy but I'm not the boss, so it's not up to me.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And I'm wondering how to get transfered to Riverside. 

I've had plenty of offers in Irvine but if a pax doesn't take me there. Or I don't have time to get there in time.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> More new drivers at our location. I could care less if I were staying busy. It's hit and miss. Yesterday worked my first double. Last month I was getting one to two shifts a week. Hopefully it's picking up. Makes me mad when I hardly get work and new drivers keep popping up. I have good rating so should stay busy. I think it's ridiculous to hire new people but not keep reliable drivers busy but I'm not the boss, so it's not up to me.


Remember it's a gig not a job. They have no loyalty to us - reliable or not


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Where's the DLA5 warehouse? I get some stuff from SNA6 which is Eastvale when I order through Amazon.


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Where's the DLA5 warehouse? I get some stuff from SNA6 which is Eastvale when I order through Amazon.


6250 Sycamore Canyon Blvd. Riverside Ca


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Sent an email asking to trans from Irvine to Riverside DLA5 ^^^. Don't know if anyone had any luck.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

7


Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Sent an email asking to trans from Irvine to Riverside DLA5 ^^^. Don't know if anyone had any luck.


For whatever reason it will take a week or two to get a transfer


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah , that's pretty much what the mail back said. And asking to clear the calender to make the trans easier , something to do with the programing. And will notify me of the change. Ok I'll wait.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Yesterday I discovered the other fulfillment center. It's on Indian down by Harley Knox. They have huge sign on the building unlike DLA5. Anybody ever picked up there? It may be for larger items which flex doesn't deliver.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Fu


Movaldriver said:


> Yesterday I discovered the other fulfillmencenter. It's on Indian down by Harley Knox. They have huge sign on the building unlike DLA5. Anybody ever picked up there? It may be for larger items which flex doesn't deliver.


Funny because I ran into it too yesterday. I think it's where they are packaging the same days. They then put in a truck and take them to dla5 for delivery. I know the bigger stuff is warehouse is in San Bernardino


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> Yesterday I discovered the other fulfillment center. It's on Indian down by Harley Knox. They have huge sign on the building unlike DLA5. Anybody ever picked up there? It may be for larger items which flex doesn't deliver.


What ever you do. Do Not, I repeat, Do Not be anywhere near that place during shift change. But then, several ride requests from there.

It's just like the fullfillment center in San Ber., no flex there.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Anyone get offers today? So busy yesterday I thought I might get one. I honestly only half ass tried. I'll start really trying again tomorrow. Needed a down day.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I got an email @12:59 saying offers avail. Didn't say which location. Course by the time I checked it, Gone.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I got an email @12:59 saying offers avail. Didn't say which location. Course by the time I checked it, Gone.


Once you get the alert it's always too late. I only get blocks by checking constantly.


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Yesterday I discovered the other fulfillment center. It's on Indian down by Harley Knox. They have huge sign on the building unlike DLA5. Anybody ever picked up there? It may be for larger items which flex doesn't deliver.


That's the actual warehouse, ont 6 or 8 idk.. I've never heard of flex people picking up from there doesn't make sense


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Anyone getting day blocks? All I can get are the crappy night redeliveries. Haven't had a day route in about a week.


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Anyone getting day blocks? All I can get are the crappy night redeliveries. Haven't had a day route in about a week.


Ya got one on Wednesday and my first full reserve week but I forfitted half of them. I can't stand afternoons.

Guess There a lot more work now in riverside


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I ended up getting one for today. I haven't had reserved blocks in a couple of months. I no longer get emails offering those. Wish I did.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Two hour block nobody wanted tonight. I couldn't get there by 7 or might have done it


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

I got laid off my regular job so I've been delivering out of Dla5 for the past week The work is there just gotta know when to be fishing.. I also got an email saying I've got offers.. Turns out it was a reserved block for 430pm on Wednesday


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I don't mind the 4 o'clock routes it's the 6 o'clock that are always a pain in the neck. Always re tries and take forever, always spread out. 4 o'clock is usually a manageable amount of deliveries. I think they are same day because I get comments from customers about how fast their delivery arrives.


----------



## AhmedTitef (Dec 25, 2015)

I am gonna be hunting for blocks everyday for early mornings and 4pm. 100% everyday at 4pm for one account. Ill be releasing it for free. Just let me know. 
First come first serve. 
It will be your only thing to do is to try to catch it once i tell you that i released it. 

Thats for dla5. 
Trying to help in my free time. 

Let me know who would be interested.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Had the hell route today. Colton along Mt. Vernon and Washington. Apartments and condos with no.access to.half. I hate that route lol. Had to return 7 packages. That's probably why only 28 because majority were apartments.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I hope the block for tonight is not my returns from today's route from hell lol.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ugh,.... 55 pacs and about 45 stops. Filled the car. Took me 5 hrs. If I'd have packed the car better, maybe less time. These were all in NE Redlands in about 2 square miles. And the map took me off the fwy at La cadena, to barton to Washington, and get back on the 10 at Waterman. I'm like WTF?


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ugh,.... 55 pacs and about 45 stops. Filled the car. Took me 5 hrs. If I'd have packed the car better, maybe less time. These were all in NE Redlands in about 2 square miles. And the map took me off the fwy at La cadena, to barton to Washington, and get back on the 10 at Waterman. I'm like WTF?


That's why I use waze to get there.. Then I rely on the in app navigation to get from house to house.

No idea why it took you 5 hrs.. That's laughable. Redlands should only take 2-3hrs.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

If I get Redlands I usually just take the back way through Live Oak Canyon. The app GPS will adjust and get you there quicker


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Article in today's Press Enterprise about a package theft in Yucaipa. Got it on video and they arrested the woman. Don't know if it was Amazon but a package with a value of $2300 probably should have been one where a signature was required. If I shipped something worth that much I would make it a requirement to hand it to a person and get a signature. Really wondering if it was Amazon.


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Has anyone got the increase random reserve blocks from the email last week?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Nope nothing yet


----------



## AhmedTitef (Dec 25, 2015)

Caliblk22 said:


> Has anyone got the increase random reserve blocks from the email last week?


I get blocks every week. Last week and this week


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm getting work but none of the increased reserve blocks. Probably it will take a while to get that going. Most things like that don't start right away it seems. Be glad when it does!


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

4 times this morning I'm checking constantly for blocks, hit accept and sorry it's been taken. Seriously?? I'm talking a half second. Once is believable but 4 times is pretty obvious someone or more than one probably is hacking the system taking all available blocks. Not cool at all. Selfish imo


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I had a reserved 4hr block this past Thursday.
> 
> It's the only reserved block I've had so I don't know if it represents an increase or not. Certainly an increase for me.


Couple months ago I had six days in a row if reserved. Since then one day.

Five times today got beat out but was able to get one on the sixth try. Some days are just this way. Much rather do morning blocks but getting harder to get all the time. Really hope they start offering those reserved blocks soon.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm waiting for the 24hr email to accept a block, just my luck while I'm on vacation.


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I had a reserved 4hr block this past Thursday.
> 
> It's the only reserved block I've had so I don't know if it represents an increase or not. Certainly an increase for me.


Was it more than the usual $72 dollars? The email said the reserve blocks will have increased rates.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

No it said increased amount of reserved blocks pay staying the same


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> No it said increased amount of reserved blocks pay staying the same


Oh ok. I read the email wrong. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Getting almost impossible again to get blocks. I get maybe 1 out of 10. Gone in half a second. I started at 7 am got beat out 8 times for blocks. I don't wait for alerts and I hit accept immediately. Between the bots and the fact that every time I go in there's new drivers it's becoming a joke. Frustrating to get beat out all day long. I'm looking to see what else is out there besides flex. This is terrible.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Please just quit flex.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Pffttt who's this Knucklehead ^^^



Movaldriver said:


> Getting almost impossible again to get blocks.
> 
> This is terrible.


At least something is showing for you. No reserve yet for me either.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

This morning the only blocks I was seeing were for 4 pm. I have never seen afternoon blocks in the morning before. Then when I went in security super strict again. Checking id and your name on the app. Security issues is the answer I got. I have no problem proving I have the app installed. Wondering if any deliveries even went out this morning or was it all afternoon blocks. I headed east which I never have at night. Days I always go east, nights always west. I know few months ago someone drove in loaded up their car and drove away. Have to keep tighter security I guess.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

4:30-8:30 Sun, 5:00-9:;00 Mon, now 10am-2pm tues. Someone smiling upon me (Luck) or checking after each lyft drop off ? Hmm...

In my own twisted way, ringing the door bell twice as if I were a postman, and the owners dog/s barking kind of makes me smile. For those that know what I mean. wink wink...


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Anyone working the 7-11 tonight for $100? I got the email but didn't even try. No more nights for me.


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Anyone working the 7-11 tonight for $100? I got the email but didn't even try. No more nights for me.


Almost but I feel the same way. No more night jobs


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I took the 5 to 9, about 3pm, then got a Lyft to Santa Ana so I gave it up. Then @ 5:55 I get the mail for 6-11 for a 100. I cracked up cause I was on Balboa Island.

And after 53 and 67 pac's, I need a rest. Plus that hourly sucks cause 67 turned into a 6.5 hour day. That $h!t's got a change.

Other than being dark and hard to find places, maybe safety too, why no nights ?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Having to call for everythingafter 9 it's a joke


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

After the high dollar offers for last night I'm seeing nothing today. Must have all got delivered lol


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Other than being dark and hard to find places, maybe safety too, why no nights ?


Nights are often failed deliveries for other drivers. I have gotten apartments with no apartment number at night.


----------

